# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Met a girl, what to do about mpb???? Help!

## Breaking Bald

Bleh...I Really like her, she likes me too. I'm worried what happens when she finds out that I am balding. What to do!! What do I do???

1) Wear concealer all the time? But then she will find out eventually right?
2) Run away!! And be forever lonely...
3) Wait till she sees it herself?
4) Straight up tell her and ask her if she is bothered by it?

Maaan, I've been single (for years) and depressed for so long, I don't want this to go wrong  :Frown:  She's so cute and down to earth as well. I wore concealer on my crown the second time I met her, I doubt she knows I am balding. But if anyone were to put there hands through my hair, it would be very obvious. 

****ing mpb man 'destroyer of normal life'. I hate this shit! Why can't I just have a normal life!!

----------


## baldozer

> Bleh...I Really like her, she likes me too. I'm worried what happens when she finds out that I am balding. What to do!! What do I do???
> 
> 1) Wear concealer all the time? But then she will find out eventually right?
> 2) Run away!! And be forever lonely...
> 3) Wait till she sees it herself?
> 4) Straight up tell her and ask her if she is bothered by it?
> 
> Maaan, I've been single (for years) and depressed for so long, I don't want this to go wrong  She's so cute and down to earth as well. I wore concealer on my crown the second time I met her, I doubt she knows I am balding. But if anyone were to put there hands through my hair, it would be very obvious. 
> 
> ****ing mpb man 'destroyer of normal life'. I hate this shit! Why can't I just have a normal life!!


 Don't wear concealer or try to hide anything. I tell you what, when I met my wife I was a NW6 and yet she was so much attracted to me. I didn't even use to shave my head.

----------


## Breaking Bald

So 3 or 4?

----------


## baldozer

> So 3 or 4?


 Next time when you meet her, don't wear the concealer and don't specifically ask her that if she is concerned about it. Just be what you are, that is my advise.

----------


## Kayman

> Bleh...I Really like her, she likes me too. I'm worried what happens when she finds out that I am balding. What to do!! What do I do???
> 
> 1) Wear concealer all the time? But then she will find out eventually right?
> 2) Run away!! And be forever lonely...
> 3) Wait till she sees it herself?
> 4) Straight up tell her and ask her if she is bothered by it?
> 
> Maaan, I've been single (for years) and depressed for so long, I don't want this to go wrong  She's so cute and down to earth as well. I wore concealer on my crown the second time I met her, I doubt she knows I am balding. But if anyone were to put there hands through my hair, it would be very obvious. 
> 
> ****ing mpb man 'destroyer of normal life'. I hate this shit! Why can't I just have a normal life!!


 It's like I said before man drop the concealer. Just be yourself, don't stress it. You cant hide it from her forever, if she realizes you're wearing concealer it's going to make you look insecure and that's going to be the turn off not your thinning hair. Don't straight up ask her if it bothers her, if you're that worried the next time you go on a date with her crack a light hearted joke about it or something, show her you can laugh about it. See how she reacts.

----------


## Breaking Bald

Ok, noted. Dreading the moment, she asks 'are you losing your hair?'

----------


## dex89

I would go for 4 but after your 100&#37; sure she's into you and probably wants a relationship with you. It seems your the type of person that doesn't whore himself around which I give you kuddos for.

EDIT: or go with Kaymans opinion  :Smile:

----------


## Breaking Bald

> It's like I said before man drop the concealer. Just be yourself, don't stress it. You cant hide it from her forever, if she realizes you're wearing concealer it's going to make you look insecure and that's going to be the turn off not your thinning hair. Don't straight up ask her if it bothers her, if you're that worried the next time you go on a date with her crack a light hearted joke about it or something, show her you can laugh about it. See how she reacts.


 I guess you are right man, I suppose also asking her if it bothers her just highlights that I probably have an issue with it as well, right?

----------


## Kayman

> Ok, noted. Dreading the moment, she asks 'are you losing your hair?'


 Then you say " yeah I'm going bruce willis, what do you think about a buzzcut?" You never know you might get lucky and she might like shaved heads.

----------


## Kayman

> I guess you are right man, I suppose also asking her if it bothers her just highlights that I probably have an issue with it as well, right?


 Bam! Absolutely. The worst thing you can do is be embarrassed by it. If you hook up with her and she's not bothered by it and things get serious, you might find you'll be a little less bothered by it too.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> Then you say " yeah I'm going bruce willis, what do you think about a buzzcut?" You never know you might get lucky and she might like shaved heads.


 It's funny she did mention 4 actors she found really hot were Vin Diesel, Bruce Willis, Jason Stratum and Tom Hardy

3/4 baldies though, not bad odds right? 

Fair enough they are all stacked, but I am fairly muscley.

----------


## Kayman

> It's funny she did mention 4 actors she found really hot were Vin Diesel, Bruce Willis, Jason Stratum and Tom Hardy
> 
> 3/4 baldies though, not bad odds right? 
> 
> Fair enough they are all stacked, but I am fairly muscley.


 Man come on why are you stressing? She likes the baldies, if you suggested one day you were going to shave your head I would bet she would encourage you

----------


## dex89

> Man come on why are you stressing? She likes the baldies, if you suggested one day you were going to shave your head I would bet she would encourage you


 Yeah, tell her that your thinking about shaving your head and see how she reacts to it.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> Man come on why are you stressing? She likes the baldies, if you suggested one day you were going to shave your head I would bet she would encourage you


 Yeah I dunno man, probably because she sounds waaaaay too good to be true...and she is young like me (23) and i just can't imagine any girl liking bald guys.

----------


## Breaking Bald

Not a bad idea Dex and Kayman  :Cool: 

I appreciate your input btw guys! Very grateful!!

----------


## dex89

No worries mate I did a little but I tried, just try not to get hurt. You seem like you have a good heart, if this doesn't work out then on to the next one. Just keep in mind that not all girls are the same.

----------


## Kayman

> Yeah I dunno man, probably because she sounds waaaaay too good to be true...and she is young like me (23) and i just can't imagine any girl liking bald guys.


 She's already said she likes a bald man, maybe she's already thinking "I cant wait until he shaves that head" just kidding, just relax be yourself, make a light hearted comment or two about your hair loss and see how she reacts. Personally I don't think you have anything to worry about. If she mentions any of those guys again say something like "Yeah I'll be going for the  same look soon enough, my hairs getting kind of thin, probably shave it off soon". Then it's done it's out in the open. But most important, drop that concealer don't be tempted to put it on the next time you meet her.

----------


## Breaking Bald

You're very intuitive Dex if you can tell that about me from a forum, kudos. Seeing as the forum doesn't always bring the best out of me. I'll let let you guys know what happens in the following weeks  :Wink:

----------


## BigThinker

> 1) Wear concealer all the time? But then she will find out eventually right?
> 2) Run away!! And be forever lonely...
> 3) Wait till she sees it herself?
> 4) Straight up tell her and ask her if she is bothered by it?
> 
> ****ing mpb man 'destroyer of normal life'. I hate this shit! Why can't I just have a normal life!!


 1) I don't know much about concealer, but I could never imagine using concealer or a wig.  I couldn't even imagine the embarrassment that would ensue if a girl found out, especially if while on a date/at a social even.  My gut says no.
2) No.  Just now.  I've known a handful of guys who pushed girls away for various reasons and it's a vicious snowball.  Learn to be the man.
3) Sure, why not.  If it's visible, you probably need to get used to it.  Arm yourself with a witty response and practice a cool demeanor.
4) No.  Randomly pointing out that your balding would have to come off as self-conscious.  God, please don't do this.

I wanted to address your last sentence also.  I've given this a lot of though in respect to my own life.  I would think, "I'm so unlucky to be balding - I'm so underprivileged."  But, thinking back farther, I can remember being 22 with a full set of hair, and worrying about my clothes, or muscles, or my nose, or my skin, or my hair (how it's styled), other facial aesthetics, etc, etc, etc.  I'm certain that if you weren't worried about hair, you'd be worried about something else.  We have to learn to just not be worry warts.

I saw some guy post something along the lines of "I'm getting my Bruce Willis on", or whatever.  I think it's perfectly legit to arm yourself with a rehearsed, clever response that you can throw back at her without skipping a beat in conjunction with a mild smirk.

Here's a cool article I'm almost positive has already been posted:http://news.menshealth.com/why-bald-...es/2012/07/18/  The hyperlink is pretty descriptive.

Good luck, my friend.  Maybe she'll be cool with your thinning or maybe she won't even notice, and all of your hairloss fears will be leveled for eternity.  It's definitely not impossible to get girls when your bald - most of the pessimistic whiners on this site just havn't the guts to change their world, or have developed a nasty habit of dwelling in their own misfortunes.

----------


## youngandearly

Speaking from experience, my last gf noticed it when the wind blew my hair out of its regular style. I'm not trying to scare you, just giving my sad experience. The following conversation haunts me to this day.

"Oh my god, are you going bald?" - gf
"Just starting to, I think"- me
"Oh no! You'll look like a naked mole rat" - gf

She dumped me shortly thereafter. I can't say if that had anything to do with it but it's been eating away at me. Having her find out was my worst nightmare. You have to tell her though, because she's going to find out eventually. If you get too invested in her and she's shallow enough to care, you're only going to get hurt.

Edit: It may just be something to do with her being a teenager, I hope women are less shallow than girls my age or I'll be single forever.

----------


## Dan26

Bro, if she notices it or mentions it, or if you think she notices it and feel comfortable throwing it out there, just do it with confidence! Have a sense of humor about it, don't act as though it bothers you. If she really likes you she will see right past it man.

----------


## mmmcoffee

just let it happen in casual conversation, dont be too forward about it like everyone said, but dont try and hide it. imagine how relieved you'll be when you find out its not a big deal to her. 

my 23 year old friend and his gf have been together since college where he went from a NW2 to a NW5 over the past 4-5 years...theyre still together and hes going to wife her up soon. i dont think it matters as much as people think to women...if they like you, then hair is just a thing on your head

----------


## Aames

You're not on fin are you? Why don't you just bite the bullet and deal with your hair-loss? I never understood why people would use concealers instead of real treatments.

----------


## Dan26

> Do not mention the hair loss, whatever you do. Not even as a joke.


 Lmao, can always count on you for a laugh man!!!

----------


## itsmyhairs

> Lmao, can always count on you for a laugh man!!!


 He's right though.

He's got to get some relationship capital up his sleeve before he shows his balding card, or she'll run like the wind.

----------


## Breaking Bald

Thanks for the continued replies  :Smile: 

youngandearly, I am very sorry to hear that but as you say she was a teenager and sounds very immature judging from her response. 

Aames, I am not on fin no, I'm not risking it. When you say bite the bullet do you mean go on fin? Or just deal with my hair loss?

Highlander, you're probably right, but she is very down to earth and I feel like it wouldn't be a big deal if I did mention it. 

So I guess I am gonna take most peoples advice and wait until she notices. Not gonna cover it up anymore to anybody which is a step forward in my eyes. 

If it comes up and I'm gonna just be light hearted, confident and have a sense of humour about it as suggested by you all. 

aaaannd hopefully it won't bother her  :Embarrassment: , if it does? Well I will be extremely crushed!  :Frown: 
I am getting very tempted to just shave it all down to grade 1 as it becoming increasing difficult to make it look half decent and style it.

----------


## Kayman

> Do not mention the hair loss, whatever you do. Not even as a joke.


 Ignore this

----------


## Kayman

> He's right though.
> 
> He's got to get some relationship capital up his sleeve before he shows his balding card, or she'll run like the wind.


 And ignore this

----------


## Kayman

> Not gonna cover it up anymore to anybody which is a step forward in my eyes. 
> 
> If it comes up and I'm gonna just be light hearted, confident and have a sense of humour about it as suggested by you all. 
> 
> I am getting very tempted to just shave it all down to grade 1 as it becoming increasing difficult to make it look half decent and style it.


 Sounds like you're on the road to acceptance, you're going to gradually start feeling better about yourself.

----------


## BigThinker

> And ignore this


 Exactly what I was thinking: Like either of those two clowns knows shit about women.  You can easily defuse the situation of talking about your balding by making a playful joke and/or talking about it in a chill, calculated, confident manner.  Any guy who doesn't think confidence overrides most mild aesthetic flaws needs to get off the internet and lose their V-card.

----------


## Exodus

As above. I was chatting to a friend the other day on Skype who realised I buzzed my hair.

WOW you look cute she says. Whether or not that was genuine who knows, but I'll accept it regardless :P

----------


## Aames

Yes, I mean bite the bullet and get on fin. I just don't understand why people insist on living in agony when fin/dut exist. All the libido and erections in the world will not help you when you are a slick NW7!

----------


## Kayman

> Yes, I mean bite the bullet and get on fin. I just don't understand why people insist on living in agony when fin/dut exist. All the libido and erections in the world will not help you when you are a slick NW7!


 I cant get my head around people who put their hair above their sexual health and well being. Sorry about the half limp **** but check out my hairline.

----------


## BigThinker

> All the libido and erections in the world will not help you when you are a slick NW7!


 You got that backwards.  I think you meant, "All the hair in the world won't help you when you have no libido and can't get an erection".

----------


## Dan26

> I cant get my head around people who put their hair above their sexual health and well being. Sorry about the half limp **** but check out my hairline.


 Seriously eh? Especially the younger guys, why would you risk your sexual health when you are in your prime!!!!!

----------


## dex89

Sure, it's embarrassing not to be able to perform sexual activities on a women when she's butt ass naked. Made her feel unattractive and lost connections with her but it was a little sacrifice I did to maintain my hair. Eventually the sides faded away and I was back to normal. It is a scary risk though, not knowing if these sides can harm you permanent or long term. I don't know what I would do if I wasn't be able to perform sex with my hoodies.  :Frown: 

Keep us posted on your relationship breaking bald :Smile:

----------


## Kayman

> Sure, it's embarrassing not to be able to perform sexual activities on a women when she's butt ass naked. Made her feel unattractive and lost connections with her but it was a little sacrifice I did to maintain my hair.


 That right there would have made me drop it immediately.

----------


## Aames

> That right there would have made me drop it immediately.


 Sex lasts for an hour a few times a week at a maximum. Beauty, if you take care of yourself, lasts until you're a senior citizen essentially. Being attractive gives you all sorts of power in nearly every situation you find yourself in. You need to start thinking with your larger head first and see the big picture.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> Sex lasts for an hour a few times a week at a maximum. Beauty, if you take care of yourself, lasts until you're a senior citizen essentially. Being attractive gives you all sorts of power in nearly every situation you find yourself in. You need to start thinking with your larger head first and see the big picture.


 Only if you can get up in the first lace... :Wink: 

I have to agree with everybody else Aames, going on fin and risking a healthy sex drive does not appeal to me in the slightest, even to save hair! It's not even a logical solution and it was not designed for hair loss. Playing Russian roulette with a young mans hormones is an awful idea IMHO.

I'm guessing you are on it. How long for? What is your age? and have you experienced any sides?

I am not having ago at you or anything, it's the total choice of the individual  :Cool:

----------


## Kayman

> Sex lasts for an hour a few times a week at a maximum. Beauty, if you take care of yourself, lasts until you're a senior citizen essentially. Being attractive gives you all sorts of power in nearly every situation you find yourself in. You need to start thinking with your larger head first and see the big picture.


 I still wouldn't want to go through life suffering from sexual side effects, low libido, inability to sustain erections, if you manage to get one that is which in turn will have an impact on any relationship you have, especially if I was a young man. You would seriously be happy to be a lonely sexual inadequate with genital problems and low self esteem in a trade off for a bit of hair? Do you even know how much your life improves when you have a decent sex life? I'm thinking with the right head, I think your priorities are way off.

----------


## itsmyhairs

> I still wouldn't want to go through life suffering from sexual side effects, low libido, inability to sustain erections, if you manage to get one that is which in turn will have an impact on any relationship you have, especially if I was a young man. You would seriously be happy to be a lonely sexual inadequate with genital problems and low self esteem in a trade off for a bit of hair? Do you even know how much your life improves when you have a decent sex life? I'm thinking with the right head, I think your priorities are way off.


 He sounds like one of those guys from hairlosshelp that'll take spiro and do ANYTHING to keep his hair.

And in reply to your earlier comment, I'm not trying to be harsh and I don't like agreeing with highlander, but you've got to understand, baldness is not attractive.
If she already loves you she won't mind, but if it's obvious you're balding your chances are lower, especially if she's attractive enough to have anyone she wants.

We want this not to be true, but it's a fact of life.
You will rarely see a bald  or balding man with a very attractive woman.
It does happen, but come on now, COME ON, we ALL KNOW your chances of getting laid or getting a girlfriend are lower when you, yourself are less attractive.

To try to argue otherwise is the absolute height of delusion.


Sure, he should joke about it if she says anything and try not to act like a little bitch crying about it.
But for the love of god don't make light of it.
Try to pretend you don't care, be confident etc.

----------


## clandestine

Mate why don't you go kill yourself already? I guess NW3 for you can't come soon enough, as far as tbt is concerned.

----------


## Breaking Bald

It was only a matter of time before you pulled out the crazy card huh Highlander?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Aames

> Mate why don't you go kill yourself already? I guess NW3 for you can't come soon enough, as far as tbt is concerned.


 Are you seriously encouraging suicide? Even jokingly, that is terrible. Look what probably happened to Scorpion.

----------


## clandestine

Highlander likely is Scorpion.

Admittedly it was harsh, but we're all tired of his shit. This person is poisonous in terms of his decorum on the forums, and a terrible influence on new members, to say the least.

----------


## Exodus

> Are you seriously encouraging suicide? Even jokingly, that is terrible. Look what probably happened to Scorpion.


 Enough with the crap, he needs help. Fight your own battles, not anyone else's.

----------


## Exodus

> My God, you must be one of the only sane members who posted in this thread.
> 
> This whole board is in stage one denial that hair loss affects their chances at being attractive and successful. And making jokes about your own hair loss on a date?? *WHAT THE ****!? WHO THINKS OF THIS SHIT!?!???*
> 
> Like I said in here, *don't ****ing mention your hair loss!* Maybe it sounds good in your head, and a great way to "get it off your chest" but I can assure it'll just be real ****in' awkward. If I was talking with a girl I liked I'd want to show her my _best_ side, not use poor humour to self-depricate myself - that's just stupid.
> 
> This whole thread is just another reminder of why we must never lose the battle against hair loss. It destroys confidence. It destroys your ability to date hot women. It destroys your ability to be hot. It destroys your ability to be successful. *It will destroy your life as you know it.*
> 
> *Bald people are like cancer.* They know their genes are bad, but still they desperately seek out a partner with whom they can create more defective babies with. Spreading around society like a plague. "Compensating" with things like money, and a good body. *It sickens me. I can't believe that in 2013 we're still allowing this kind of thing to go on. We need to ban people with MPB from having children.* 
> ...


 I've been refraining here, but are you some sort of re-incarnated eugenicist. Of European origin? Hint hint...

----------


## Kayman

> I've been refraining here, but are you some sort of re-incarnated eugenicist. Of European origin? Hint hint...


 Well reading his post, by his own admission he is cancerous and wont be having kids, so at least that's something.

----------


## Kayman

> I don't have MPB, it's just the meds that cause it.


 Then why are you even here amongst all us cancerous folks and why the obsession with NW3 if you don't even have MPB?

----------


## lalala

> I don't have MPB, it's just the meds that cause it.


 Wait....WHAT????? The why the hell would you be on fin and minx?

----------


## Breaking Bald

He is either or trolling or in serious, SERIOUS, DENIAL!

----------


## Kayman

> He is either or trolling or in serious, SERIOUS, DENIAL!


 Trolling. I've said it before, I'm sure most if not all of what he posts is Trolling.

----------


## BigThinker

The funny thing is that he talks about how balding is the product of defective genes that should be removed from the human gene pool.  Yet he has about 30 threads where he is crying about his MPB, acne, weak facial aesthetics, etc.  He is what he despises.  Also, he's German (per his thread where tried to pick up female forum members).  Makes me a bit embarrassed to be half German.

----------


## Breaking Bald

You're so very delusional, GTFO of this thread! You are going bald and you are defective, extremely defective by your standards.

----------


## ChrisM

I found a picture of Highlander swimming at the beach. Yep he really needs to be at this forum...

----------


## Kayman

> I found a picture of Highlander swimming at the beach. Yep he really needs to be at this forum...


 Now that's a candidate for body hair grafting!

----------


## baldozer

> You're so very delusional, GTFO of this thread! You are going bald and you are defective, extremely defective by your standards.


 Not only his gene is defective, but he is also delusional! Wants to be super model hot, yeah right!

----------


## BigThinker

"Super model hot" is just in and of itself a bizarre thing for a dude to say.  When I hear that, I picture this:

----------


## inspects

> Bleh...I Really like her, she likes me too. I'm worried what happens when she finds out that I am balding. What to do!! What do I do???
> 
> 1) Wear concealer all the time? But then she will find out eventually right?
> 2) Run away!! And be forever lonely...
> 3) Wait till she sees it herself?
> 4) Straight up tell her and ask her if she is bothered by it?
> 
> Maaan, I've been single (for years) and depressed for so long, I don't want this to go wrong  She's so cute and down to earth as well. I wore concealer on my crown the second time I met her, I doubt she knows I am balding. But if anyone were to put there hands through my hair, it would be very obvious. 
> 
> ****ing mpb man 'destroyer of normal life'. I hate this shit! Why can't I just have a normal life!!


 Breaking...how you making out with this girl?

Have you considered just being yourself and have as much of a positive attitude as humanly possible without letting the hair loss possibly ruin a good thing.

As we know, if she is for real and intelligent, is not a superficial person, you should be fine. You seem to have what it takes to make it happen, and I surely hope it does.

I don't think a little concealer would hurt your relationship in any form, if she notice, simply tell the truth, the loss bothers you to a certain degree and your trying to look your best for her and to enhance your own self esteem and confidence.

In time you could have a transplant, a product will hopefully be on the market in the next couple years to help us all with more options available to stop our loss or regain density to a much more significant degree than available now.

Certainly hope the best for you in this situation, please try to avoid the self pity, be as positive as you can, be happy, laugh, don't mention what bothers you at this moment, the question may not even be brought up by a women who is not your average girl, these type of women are out there believe me, not all or a large percentage base hair loss as a disease, but rather a common trait man have, most men, not just you.

Be well my friend, I truly hope this works out for you, in my mind not ever meeting you, or having a one on one conversation I believe you have the power-mentality to overcome things you may not even think you do...you seem to be very sincere, women like sincere men.

Good luck Breaking.

-Dale-

----------


## Breaking Bald

Very kind and knowledgeable words Inspects, thank you!  :Smile: 

We are in regular contact most days. She is pretty busy, but hopefully I will get to see her soon and build on our relationship to something more.

----------


## Tempe12

So breaking bald how have things been going with her?
I'm in the exact same situation; about to go on my fourth date with a new girl.
I'm not going to say shit and just keep confident.
 If im dumped for it, I wouldn't want to be with a shallow bitch anyways.... I don't call out her flaws..

----------


## kanyon

I'm nervous about a date I have tomorrow night.

I've been balding for 10 years but Rogaine got me through 8 years so I maintained my confidence. Rogaine stopped working 2 years ago and my hair looks stupid now and I have no confidence. Been struggling to meet girls over the last 2 years.

Anyway I made out with a cute lady last Saturday night and am going out with her tomorrow. First proper date since my hair has looked this bad. Not feeling good about it  :Frown:

----------


## Exodus

To the above, well if you made out with her then she must know what your hair looks like? Dude Im sure you'll be fine. 

Now I on the other hand am getting looks from people in their 40s. Sigh.

----------


## kanyon

I'm 30 and the lady I went on the date with is 40. Maybe I only have a chance with cougars these days.

----------


## BigThinker

> I'm 30 and the lady I went on the date with is 40. Maybe I only have a chance with cougars these days.


 Nothing wrong with that.  Personally, I wouldn't _marry_ a women that much older than me; I'd prefer to have our biological clocks a bit more in sync.  But for the sake of dating and enjoying female companionship, I'd say live it up.  By the time you're 40, I have to assume your female peers will be a little bit less concerned with your hair status.

I could just be young and naive though.

----------


## Exodus

> No, you're just dumb as ****. Kill yourself, ******.


 And I thought chemistry here was developing.

----------


## BigThinker

> Kill yourself, ******.


 Says the guy who publicly contemplates suicide on a hairloss forum. Yeahhhh, I'll go ahead and pass on that, bud.

----------


## Breaking Bald

Highlander there is really no need...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Well folks I suppose I should update you all seeing as this thread has grown quite a bit. The original girl mentioned in this thread is kind of a complicated girl, to say the least...I came on too strong and she got scared off...however she has started talking to me again and I can't quite work out what she is thinking. So it never got the point of us developing anything, but we will see if, I can sense that she is still interested in me. 

But there is good news  :Wink:  I met up with another girl 2 weeks ago who I had previously met on holiday. When we met up she was shocked at how short my hair was, the last time she saw me (over a year and half ago) I still had a decent mop of hair. While we were drinking I mentioned to her very early in the night about my hair loss and asked her if it bothered her. She said that it's a perfectly normal thing to happen and that she really didn't care. She is a few years older than me and is very mature and down to earth, she also just spent this weekend at my place and much fun was had  :Big Grin: 

So folks there is still hope out there!!! Girls that really don't give a damn about your hair loss. Go and find em!!!  :Cool:  Like now!

----------


## Exodus

My friend, you deserve a handshake. Brilliant dude!

----------


## Breaking Bald

> My friend, you deserve a handshake. Brilliant dude!


 Thanks man!! I do feel pretty good about it. You get my message reply btw?

----------


## dex89

> Highlander there is really no need... 
> 
> Well folks I suppose I should update you all seeing as this thread has grown quite a bit. The original girl mentioned in this thread is kind of a complicated girl, to say the least...I came on too strong and she got scared off...however she has started talking to me again and I can't quite work out what she is thinking. So it never got the point of us developing anything, but we will see if, I can sense that she is still interested in me. 
> 
> But there is good news  I met up with another girl 2 weeks ago who I had previously met on holiday. When we met up she was shocked at how short my hair was, the last time she saw me (over a year and half ago) I still had a decent mop of hair. While we were drinking I mentioned to her very early in the night about my hair loss and asked her if it bothered her. She said that it's a perfectly normal thing to happen and that she really didn't care. She is a few years older than me and is very mature and down to earth, she also just spent this weekend at my place and much fun was had 
> 
> So folks there is still hope out there!!! Girls that really don't give a damn about your hair loss. Go and find em!!!  Like now!


 HAHA, you made your ancestors proud  :Wink:

----------


## Aames

> Highlander there is really no need... 
> 
> Well folks I suppose I should update you all seeing as this thread has grown quite a bit. The original girl mentioned in this thread is kind of a complicated girl, to say the least...I came on too strong and she got scared off...however she has started talking to me again and I can't quite work out what she is thinking. So it never got the point of us developing anything, but we will see if, I can sense that she is still interested in me. 
> 
> But there is good news  I met up with another girl 2 weeks ago who I had previously met on holiday. When we met up she was shocked at how short my hair was, the last time she saw me (over a year and half ago) I still had a decent mop of hair. While we were drinking *I mentioned to her very early in the night about my hair loss and asked her if it bothered her.* She said that it's a perfectly normal thing to happen and that she really didn't care. She is a few years older than me and is very mature and down to earth, she also just spent this weekend at my place and much fun was had 
> 
> So folks there is still hope out there!!! Girls that really don't give a damn about your hair loss. Go and find em!!!  Like now!


 

Great job ignoring all of the quality advice in this thread and coming off as a needy moron. May you be cursed with an eternal NW7.

----------


## Breaking Bald

I don't really give a shit about what you think Aames, did you not read my post correctly? You are a moron. 

If you know that a person is mature enough and not just a superficial bitch then of course you can mention it early on. You have to rely on your intuition but I very much doubt you have any of that what so ever  :Wink:

----------


## Aames

> I don't really give a shit about what you think Aames, did you not read my post correctly? You are a moron. 
> 
> If you know that a person is mature enough and not just a superficial bitch then of course you can mention it early on. You have to rely on your intuition but I very much doubt you have any of that what so ever


 Everyone is superficial, you must understand that. We are constantly being evaluated and judged. If you had any sense, you would treat your hair loss and hide all of the materials and drugs. I also clear my browser history after visiting hair loss sites and do not have my account info written down.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> Everyone is superficial, you must understand that. We are constantly being evaluated and judged. If you had any sense, you would treat your hair loss and hide all of the materials and drugs. I also clear my browser history after visiting hair loss sites and do not have my account info written down.


 To curse someone to become a NW7 even as a joke is not cool. What is the point in trying to hide something that is near impossible to hide?

Most people are superficial yes, but to varying degrees. And obliviously hair loss is not always an issue for some people. I am getting to the point where I don't even care if people know and that is much more healthy than being paranoid and trying to hide it. If you had any sense you would man up!

----------


## Aames

> To curse someone to become a NW7 even as a joke is not cool. What is the point in trying to hide something that is near impossible to hide?
> 
> Most people are superficial yes, but to varying degrees. And obliviously hair loss does not always count for some people. I am getting to the point where I don't even care if people know and that is much more healthy than being paranoid and trying to hide it. Man up!


 Lighten up, mate. If I could bestow you with a NW0, I would. I equate this situation with having cancer. There's no point in being one of those stupid hippies that doesn't treat it and allows it to kill them since it's "natural." You must fight! Acceptance is the final option, and even then, you're kinda just fooling yourself.

----------


## Kayman

> To curse someone to become a NW7 even as a joke is not cool. What is the point in trying to hide something that is near impossible to hide?
> 
> Most people are superficial yes, but to varying degrees. And obliviously hair loss is not always an issue for some people. I am getting to the point where I don't even care if people know and that is much more healthy than being paranoid and trying to hide it. If you had any sense you would man up!


 Well done mate, glad it's all worked out for you so far. Knock the complicated one on the head women who muck about are just a headache. Don't worry about Aames, anyone who equates hair loss to cancer is most likely beyond reprieve. Glad you're accepting who you are finally. I think that being upfront about your hair loss wouldn't have made you come across needy at all, and clearly there was a pay off, all of which has gone over Aames head.

----------


## Exodus

Yes, you're back! Glad common sense has returned!

----------


## BigThinker

> yes, you're back! Glad common sense has returned!


 +9000                                                     .

----------


## tgajr

Dont do anything about it.  Bringing it up will make her aware of your insecurity on balding.  And dont try to hide it either because then she will say "what else is he hiding".  

You should cook for her.  That will put her mind to work on what a cool dude you are.  Chicks like guys that can cook.

----------


## Dav7

> No, you're just dumb as ****. Kill yourself, ******.


 "NW3 or death"

You're hilarious mate.

----------


## drybone

> You got that backwards.  I think you meant, "All the hair in the world won't help you when you have no libido and can't get an erection".


 Can you quote the independent study that shows the exact percentage of men who have no sex drive and cannot get an erection due to fin ?

----------


## Aames

> Can you quote the independent study that shows the exact percentage of men who have no sex drive and cannot get an erection due to fin ?


 It's okay. Big has joined the dark side and started fin. He has realized the error in his ways.

----------


## Kayman

> Yes, you're back! Glad common sense has returned!


 Hello mate, yeah I've been busy, working lots of overtime and hitting the gym plenty, just moved house and generally spending my time doing things away from the comp. Things aren't quite so manic now, how's life treating you? Still rocking that buzz?

----------


## Exodus

Yeah have a look at my new pics, I shaved it down to a 1 guard today. Gonna buy my own clippers and do that.

I need to get to a gym and lose a little weight too. All in all, I feel pretty confident over this haircut.

----------


## BigThinker

> It's okay. Big has joined the dark side and started fin. He has realized the error in his ways.


 If it ever gets here.  I haven't checked the package room this frequently since I was like 17 waiting for a new guitar.

----------


## BigThinker

> Yeah have a look at my new pics, I shaved it down to a 1 guard today. Gonna buy my own clippers and do that.
> 
> I need to get to a gym and lose a little weight too. All in all, I feel pretty confident over this haircut.


 Love the attitude.  Changing what you can is what it's all about.

----------


## Aames

> If it ever gets here.  I haven't checked the package room this frequently since I was like 17 waiting for a new guitar.


 I see you got your fin today. I also got my duta from inhouse today. Small world we live in.

----------


## drybone

> I see you got your fin today. I also got my duta from inhouse today. Small world we live in.


 Congrats to you guys let us know how it goes.  :Smile:

----------


## BigThinker

Yeah, so far so good.  I actually woke up in the middle of sleeping from rolling over onto a random dream boner.  So, after two doses I'm still going hard (pun intended).

----------


## WarLord

> Rogaine stopped working 2 years ago...


 Rogaine stopped working, because you were terribly sloppy with the application and sometimes you were not using it for months. Now you pay the consequences. 

Please, add this "detail" to every your post. You could mystify potential disciplined minoxidil users, who would get a distorted idea about this medication.

----------


## BigThinker

> Rogaine stopped working, because you were terribly sloppy with the application and sometimes you were not using it for months. Now you pay the consequences. 
> 
> Please, add this "detail" to every your post. You could mystify potential disciplined minoxidil users, who would get a distorted idea about this medication.


 Haha.

----------


## Aeroes

Okay dude, just say she finds out you are balding and decides not to take things further she's doing yourself a favor. Trust me if she's the right women,  she will not give a shit if your going through baldness, just explain your feelings with her if your insecure, don't be a girl about it though. Take her out for a couple of wines and play the question game.

----------


## Proper

Tell her to STFU and suck your ****! If shes DTF, great. If shes not, she ain't worth shat!

----------


## dude7723

nothing.... do NOTHING

most women dont even know what MPB is.... in fact the average person doesn't even care, it's in our minds that people look at us weird because we're balding.

there has been research that notes that when we see another person, we instinctively look at their eyebrows, the gap between the eyes and the top of the nose... never the hair.

when men are attracted to women they look at their hips, while women when attracted to a man, they look at his torso, shoulder region.

so dont let the hair subject become too important... believe me, it's not!

----------


## Exodus

> nothing.... do NOTHING
> 
> most women dont even know what MPB is.... in fact the average person doesn't even care, it's in our minds that people look at us weird because we're balding.
> 
> there has been research that notes that when we see another person, we instinctively look at their eyebrows, the gap between the eyes and the top of the nose... never the hair.
> 
> when men are attracted to women they look at their hips, while women when attracted to a man, they look at his torso, shoulder region.
> 
> s*o dont let the hair subject become too important... believe me, it's not!*


 Good Advice.

----------


## pensfan

I wish I could be as positive as some people on there. Truth is I usually have this voice in the back of my head that sounds a lot like Highlander. 

Where's the line between being optimistic and realistic?

----------


## Breaking Bald

I'm not sure why this thread keeps resurrecting but just to clarify I moved on from that girl aaggees ago, she was a bit of nut as well to be honest. 

However, I have been seing a girl for a good few months now and all is going well  :Wink:  she doesn't seem to care at all that I'm losing my hair, I keep it buzzed now anyway so it isn't as noticable.

----------


## PappinAce

How are things going Breaking Bald?

----------


## Balding Bad

Well if you haven't been keeping up to date his meth business kinda went tits up.

Long live Heisenberg!

----------


## BaldBearded

[QUOTE=Breaking Bald;100004]Bleh...I Really like her, she likes me too. I'm worried what happens when she finds out that I am balding. What to do!! What do I do???

1. Grow a pair and stop letting your hair... run your life.

2. Do nothing... and if she says anything... just say... "ya, and so'?

3. If it bothers her... find another one.


"****ing mpb man 'destroyer of normal life'. I hate this shit! Why can't I just have a normal life!"

YOU are stopping yourself from having a normal life!

Maybe it's not your hair? Maybe, it's just your attitude?

I started going bald at 16. Tried to hide it, and at 30... gave up and shaved it. Now, at 52... I shave or don't shave if I feel like it. I am an N6. And... I don't give a ****. Being bald never stopped me from getting a job, a partner, or sex... EVER!

----------

